# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Do you think this is true

## Angeltigger

Do you think this is true?

Nicole helps Jay go on the run




> Monday -17 of October
> 
> Justin (Chris Fountain) needs help, but to whom can he turn? Nicole (Ciara Janson) vows to do all she can for the man she loves. 
> 
> Tuesday 18 of October
> 
> Nicole (Ciara Janson) is ready to help Justin (Chris Fountain) but does she really know what she's getting herself into?
> 
> wednesday 19 of October
> ...



I found it in the hollyoaks forum the spoilers section

----------


## Lennie

i think it is, as its posted on digital spy,

i so didnt want Nicole involved in this storyline   :Angry:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it's probably true because before ali was killed Nicole did have a fancy for Justine so maybe she would help him

----------


## Lennie

We know Nic fancied Jay but the last couple weeks she was in love with Connor

----------


## di marco

yeh its probably true cos theyve said dates and stuff. also if it was on ds then its probably true. i didnt want nicole to help him though  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

I thought he wanted to get revenge on Becca as he thinks she grassed him up?

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah it is true

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok Thanks

----------


## suzewebb

Apparently to keep themselves from being spotted at one point Justin has to snog her and she reads more into it.  She convinces herself she is in love with him but her love is not reciprocated.  Eventually she gets in touch with his sister cos they need food and his sister comes to their aid.  However,  the police are not far away!!!  (Source  Inside Soap)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds good!   :Cheer:

----------

